
MySQL And Search At Craigslist - ciscoriordan
http://www.slideshare.net/jzawodn/mysql-and-search-at-craigslist?type=presentation
======
noaharc
I think slides are a pretty poor communication medium outside of presentations
(and much of the time within them).

~~~
hboon
Most speakers would prepare talking notes either in another set of more
detailed slides or some form of lists/text. I know I do. I wished people
shared those instead.

------
thorax
Wait, we saw this yesterday: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=582132>

